# More gym idiots......



## barbell boy (Aug 12, 2007)

Hadn't seen a thread like this for a while so i thought i would start one since we all love them.

Gym idiots at my gym.
1. The 50-something year old guy who struts around like he is a pro bodybuilder offering advice to me,  my friend and everyone else in the gym when his technique is terrible.  he actually went up to my mate and was telling him you shouldn't hold the bar like that(he was doing upright rows at the time) that he should use this grip because it stresses the outer delt blah blah blah i'm the shit, blah blah blah. I men how the hell do you know what body part he should be exercising.

2. The 50kg(110 pound) kids who were standing near the leg press machine whilst i was about to do another set, i tapped him on the leg and said "just watch out for the machine when the bar with the weights on it comes down" because it would have taken him out cos there was 160kg (350 pounds) on it.  He looks at me with a look of disgust and confusion like i just killed and ate his dog.

3. The same kids i see on the leg press machine when i finished trying to press the same amount but the weren't even lowering it past the saftey catch, whilst the rest are exclaiming "holy shit man!" in astonishment.

4. Anyone who tells me what they read in muscle and fitness magazine and how it said that arnie did it or ronnie coleman did it this way and the way i am doing it is wrong.  

5. These two guys on the bench, now i will admit one of them was pretty cut but thats not the point, he loading bar up to about 105kg(230 pounds) by now i am very impressed cos he looked like he weighed maybe 65kg(145pounds) and i have respect for this guy, then he unracks it and it plummets to his chest and he can't budge it, so the spotter helps him lift it up again and helps him do 5 maybe 6 reps with a ROM of maybe 6 inches.

I had to get that off my chest
anymore gym idiots out there?????


----------



## tallcall (Aug 12, 2007)

My favorites are the guys at the squat racks who won't go below a quarter squat, even after the certified trainers suggest a better range of motion (I'm usually there working with my trainer right beside the guy doing my own squats and hitting at least parallel. He had a ton of weight on the bar, and didn't realize that he really wasn't doing himself any favors.

I also love the crazy stares I get when I do a deadlift (like most of these fools have never seen one in their lives), or when I do any farmer's walks around with heavy weights. Basically anything that doesn't have the words Hammer Strength, Nautilus, Cybex, or Life Fitness on it.


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 12, 2007)

barbell boy said:


> Hadn't seen a thread like this for a while so i thought i would start one since we all love them.
> 
> Gym idiots at my gym.
> 1. The 50-something year old guy who struts around like he is a pro bodybuilder offering advice to me,  my friend and everyone else in the gym when his technique is terrible.  he actually went up to my mate and was telling him you shouldn't hold the bar like that(he was doing upright rows at the time) that he should use this grip because it stresses the outer delt blah blah blah i'm the shit, blah blah blah. I men how the hell do you know what body part he should be exercising.
> ...



You have a guy at your gym that touch 110lb kids legs!! AND the same guy likes to checkout guys doing bench to admire them. You're saying the same guy likes to watch 50 year old men strut around. That's really weird and gay.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 12, 2007)

tallcall said:


> My favorites are the guys at the squat racks who won't go below a quarter squat, even after the certified trainers suggest a better range of motion (I'm usually there working with my trainer right beside the guy doing my own squats and hitting at least parallel. He had a ton of weight on the bar, and didn't realize that he really wasn't doing himself any favors.



Whats worse then that is when the person doing the two inch squat is the certified trainer.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 13, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Whats worse then that is when the person doing the two inch squat is the certified trainer.



That's true, my trainer and I just stare and smile when we see people doing dumb things (it's like a living, breathing joke all around us sometimes - very entertaining).


----------



## fufu (Aug 13, 2007)

I could join this thread, but then I would have to describe 90% of my gym goers.


----------



## katt (Aug 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> I could join this thread, but then I would have to describe 90% of my gym goers.



Exactly right fufu!  at least 90% at my gym


----------



## tallcall (Aug 13, 2007)

But sometimes it's fun to talk about them!


----------



## katt (Aug 13, 2007)

ok so I'll ad my 2 cents.

We have a regular at the gym, at our 5:00 a.m. time.. reminds me of an old navy/military guy.. in his..umm, 60's maybe.. 

Well,, he has to be color coordinated,  and he wears the same type of outfits every day..

Sandals
runner shorts
regular t shirt
and over the top of the regular t, there is a cut off tee....about mid chest high - his colors are either red, blue or black
and, of course a color coordinated sweat towel

he has quite a protruding stomach also... and his skin is so extemely white....


----------



## goob (Aug 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> I could join this thread, but then I would have to describe 90% of my gym goers.


 
Plenty of mirrors in your gym huh?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 13, 2007)

I work at a gym, and one of the "highest qualified" trainers does exercises with virtually no range of motion.  Uses 280 for incline presses and moves the weight between 3 and 5 inches, and struggles just with that.

He walks around and talks as though he is the most powerful individual there.  He is conceited and ratted me out once for no good reason (I was wearing jeans on duty because I was only there to help someone study for an exam)


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 14, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> I work at a gym, and one of the "highest qualified" trainers does exercises with virtually no range of motion.  Uses 280 for incline presses and moves the weight between 3 and 5 inches, and struggles just with that.
> 
> He walks around and talks as though he is the most powerful individual there.  He is conceited and ratted me out once for no good reason (I was wearing jeans on duty because I was only there to help someone study for an exam)


Sounds like a few calls spaced out over a four day period in which a few different ladies called in anonymously with a different variation of ... "He is being sexually aggressive while in the gym in a really creepy way.  I wouldn't have called but I also saw him lurking around by my apartment as I came out.  I think I'll go to a different gym now.  What?  No ... no names.  Never know what that freak show will do if he knows I called in" or something along those lines.  An asshole like that shouldn't be allowed to get over on you Duncan.  Plus, if he moves to a different gym their customers will come to yours.


----------



## barbell boy (Aug 14, 2007)

Hoglander said:


> You have a guy at your gym that touch 110lb kids legs!! AND the same guy likes to checkout guys doing bench to admire them. You're saying the same guy likes to watch 50 year old men strut around. That's really weird and gay.



lmao u need to get out more if you patrol the threads looking for something that you can twist to sound gay in the hope of convincing yourself that there are other gay people out there besides you. Peace man keep it real.


----------



## barbell boy (Aug 14, 2007)

Had another one tonite, the kid who introduced himself to me and was telling me about his previous program from last year and made sure to lay down that fact that he used to be a lot bigger and stronger than me and that i had nothing on him.


----------



## El Hefe (Aug 14, 2007)

how about forum idiots who spell "cause" "cos"?   they teach you grammar down under?


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

I just chalk the cos or cuz to the people that do alot of texting


----------



## NordicNacho (Aug 14, 2007)

This guy is always hogging the incline bench and correcting peoples grammar.







Don't get me started on this lady.  Lets just say she needs to lay off the test for a while


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## tallcall (Aug 14, 2007)

x65046846840

This thread has officially gone down hill!


----------



## themamasan (Aug 14, 2007)

I had one last night.  First some background info.  The gym I go to is 24 hour fitness in Sherman Oaks, CA (Los Angeles) and if you try to work out anytime after 3pm up till almost midnight, you are pretty much waiting for every machine (especially the bench presses).  I try to let people work in with me if possible.

So last night, I am waiting on a bench press (there is 3 of them) and one bench is unoccupied, but there is a towel on it, with a notebook on top of the towel.  Meaning someone is still using it, but taking a break (getting water, etc).  But I have to wait until there is another bench open.  So I do.  For about 15 minutes no one works out on the bench because it looks occupied.  FINALLY, some old fuck comes over and picks up his towel and notebook, sits on the bench for a minute or two doing nothing, and then leaves, without racking his weights.  Immediately someone gets to use the bench now.  I wanted to tell that stupid man that his stupid ass just kept several people from working out.
It's amazing how inconsiderate people are.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2007)

El Hefe said:


> how about forum idiots who spell "cause" "cos"?   they teach you grammar down under?



Cant add some creativity to the thread?  How about joining in instead of crying out.

Ever since Blooming got here, Ill accept a few spelling errors every now and again from individual random threads.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 14, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Cant add some creativity to the thread?  How about joining in instead of crying out.
> 
> Ever since Blooming got here, Ill accept a few spelling errors every now and again from individual random threads.



Just as long as they're somewhat coherent right?


----------



## vortrit (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't pay that much attention to what other people in the gym are doing. I go there and put my ipod on and lift. As long as someone's not bugging me, I don't really care. I've probably done a lot of idiot things myself so I'm not going to point fingers.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I don't pay that much attention to what other people in the gym are doing. I go there and put my ipod on and lift. As long as someone's not bugging me, I don't really care. I've probably done a lot of idiot things myself so I'm not going to point fingers.



In my current job, I get paid to be observant.  I do loss prevention with a department store along with training...but Id say with training you have to be observant too, however, you observations at the gym will overlap things youd see otherwise.

In any case, I notice a lot of shit.  Even though it has no effect on me whatsoever, I get annoyed.  Its almost like being ostentatious....I want to be noticed getting annoyed.

Like when people say that they dont notice the gym's music, it astonishes me.  I notice it everytime.  Even inbetween songs on my MP3 player.  Im just a very attentive person.

...then again I will be the last person to turn to look at a resturant when a poor waitress drops a tray of dishes.  Seriously, by the sound of things, I know what happened without even looking.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 14, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> In my current job, I get paid to be observant.  I do loss prevention with a department store along with training...but Id say with training you have to be observant too, however, you observations at the gym will overlap things youd see otherwise.
> 
> In any case, I notice a lot of shit.  Even though it has no effect on me whatsoever, I get annoyed.  Its almost like being ostentatious....I want to be noticed getting annoyed.
> 
> ...



I have read your previous post and I understand where you are coming from. A majority of the people in my gym are regulars and everyone seems to get along. It is owned by a local husband and wife and they seem to be very nice people. Most people are very courtous at my gym and will ask you if you are using something instead of just taking it, and in turn I will ask anyone if I think they are using something. Other than that I just go into my zone and do my thing. There is a guy there who always wears black shoes and black socks which I think looks odd, but I really wouldn't call him an idiot because I don't even know him, I just think it's funny.

Of course I'm sure the owners and the people working there keep an eye out for things, just like you said you do. For me personally there is no need.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 15, 2007)

I was doing bench presses...same weight for three sets.  Some old, out of shape anus surfer decided to explain to me the concept of pyramiding.    I've been lifting for 10 years, cockbag, and I am in much better shape than you.  

This is why I really need to stay plugged into my iPod when I work out.


----------



## Adamjs (Aug 15, 2007)

El Hefe said:


> how about forum idiots who spell "cause" "cos"?   they teach you grammar down under?



I'd love to point out the irony in your sentence - but they don't teach irony down under either


----------



## vortrit (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay AKIRA... I will have to retract some of my statement. I went to the gym today and was going to bench and there were three guys taking turns doing barbell curls with the bench bar with there legs spread over the bench. I mean this gym has three barbell stands and one bench. It caught my attention so I did notice that only one of them could do a full ROM with the weight and then they added more, and then spend the next 45 minutes doing biceps isolation work.


----------



## JonnyStead (Aug 16, 2007)

Whenever I go to the gym there is always this annoying skinny guy who keeps wanting to use the same equipment I do - I vary my time at the gym but he's always there - and his form is terrible and he smells bad...

I wish I had my own gym at home... oh wait I do!


----------



## barbell boy (Aug 16, 2007)

themamasan said:


> and then leaves, without racking his weights.



We have a lady who works at our gym she is real strict about replacing weights to the stack.  Whenever she spots a bar with weights on it she will track you down and make you replace them, she will literally ask everyone in the gym until she has found you.  Its a good idea i guess, i hate it when people just leave a trail of plates wherever they go.

BTW i always replace weights that I use


----------



## ab2al2 (Aug 16, 2007)

wow, this post is really negative.  no wonder so many people are too insecure to go to the gym.  I just try to focus on what I'm doing when I hit the weights....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Aug 16, 2007)

I used to see a lot of like 12 year olds comin in to my gym and they would go right over to the dumbell rack and pick up the heaviest wieght they could just to sit there and do curls the whole time.  Not only that, but they would like throw the dumbell up to make it look like a curl...meanwhile everything they are doing, including being at a gym, is being done wrong.  

And thats what grinds my gears.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 16, 2007)

JonnyStead said:


> Whenever I go to the gym there is always this *annoying skinny guy who keeps wanting to use the same equipment* I do - I vary my time at the gym but he's always there - and his form is terrible and he smells bad...
> 
> I *wish I had my own gym at home... oh wait I do*!


 so were you talking about yourself when you mentioned 'annoying skinny guy that smells bad who always wants the same equipment'?


----------



## NordicNacho (Aug 16, 2007)

barbell boy said:


> We have a lady who works at our gym she is real strict about replacing weights to the stack.  Whenever she spots a bar with weights on it she will track you down and make you replace them, she will literally ask everyone in the gym until she has found you.  Its a good idea i guess, i hate it when people just leave a trail of plates wherever they go.
> 
> BTW i always replace weights that I use




They need to clone her I hate fucks who don't put the weights back


----------



## tallcall (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah, wipe down your equipment and put your weights away unless someone steels the equipment (which has happened to me a lot  )


----------



## barbell boy (Aug 16, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> They need to clone her I hate fucks who don't put the weights back



Yea she is pretty good but there is always some badass eighteen year old with a tattoo who thinks that cos he can curl 15kg dumbells that he doesn't have to replace them to the rack, or when she tracks him down he has a cry about "how its her job and i have other exercises to do" i mean give it a rest mate you were caught just replace what you use.


----------



## barbell boy (Aug 16, 2007)

ab2al2 said:


> wow, this post is really negative.  no wonder so many people are too insecure to go to the gym.  I just try to focus on what I'm doing when I hit the weights....



I suppose that i have to agree with you it is the idiots that ruin it for the insecure people.  I think that the gym should be available to everyone but everyone should learn some common ettiquete and manners.  And just because someone is not doing something the way you do it, doesn't mean that its wrong.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 16, 2007)

barbell boy said:


> Yea she is pretty good but there is always some badass eighteen year old with a tattoo who thinks that cos he can curl 15kg dumbells that he doesn't have to replace them to the rack, or when she tracks him down he has a cry about "how its her job and i have other exercises to do" i mean give it a rest mate you were caught just replace what you use.



Have you considered raising his iron intake by feeding him a 5kg plate?

Just a thought...


----------



## tallcall (Aug 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Have you considered raising his iron intake by feeding him a 5kg plate?
> 
> Just a thought...



I thought about paying Frisbee with a 25 pound plate, you know, just to see what'd happen. Oops, did your head get in the way? I'm sorry, here's a lollipop.


----------



## barbell boy (Aug 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Have you considered raising his iron intake by feeding him a 5kg plate?
> 
> Just a thought...



lmao i dunno man, he's really tough and those 11 inch arms ... geez i don't wanna mess with this guy.


----------



## JonnyStead (Aug 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Have you considered raising his iron intake by feeding him a 5kg plate?
> 
> Just a thought...



Diet IS just as important as your workout routine - good advice.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 19, 2007)

As I said I really don't care what people do as long as they are not bothering me, but I do find it annoying when people don't rack their weights. What I find more annoying is when someone leaves an OLY bar on the ground at the gym and I almost trip over it, which has happened.

A friend of mine was at the gym doing deads a couple of weeks ago and left his bar and weights on the ground. I told him to go pick up his stuff.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 19, 2007)

ab2al2 said:


> wow, this post is really negative.  no wonder so many people are too insecure to go to the gym.  I just try to focus on what I'm doing when I hit the weights....



You misunderstand. Some of us do only care about what we are doing. I do everything in my power to block out everything in the gym but my self and what I am doing. The problem is I might not be able to get to the dumbbell I want because some dumb shit is standing in front of the dumbbell rack. Maybe I want to squat, but some stupid fuck is using the squat rack for their curls.  

There is an understood etiquette in the gym. Some people do not know the rules, and end up looking like a douche nozzle.


----------



## gsxrK3 (Aug 19, 2007)

There was a bench in the squat rack when I wanted to do squats so I slid it out of the way. When I was done I went under the rack to pull the bench back in, and as I stood up I was interrupted by my head hitting the barbell. I felt great after that.


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 19, 2007)

barbell boy said:


> Hadn't seen a thread like this for a while so i thought i would start one since we all love them.
> 
> Gym idiots at my gym.
> 1. The 50-something year old guy who struts around like he is a pro bodybuilder offering advice to me,  my friend and everyone else in the gym when his technique is terrible.  he actually went up to my mate and was telling him you shouldn't hold the bar like that(he was doing upright rows at the time) that he should use this grip because it stresses the outer delt blah blah blah i'm the shit, blah blah blah. I men how the hell do you know what body part he should be exercising.
> ...




I see a lot of the last one....if your 300lb and can only bench 100lb so be it. Big doesn't mean strong, big means big. Plain and simple, size doesn't equal strength. More people need to realize that and we'd all be better off.

Personally I've never seen anyone in a gym make fun of somebody because f a weight they were moving, and if I did you had better believe I'd tell them to fuck right off and get out. This is about self improvement not prickism.


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 19, 2007)

Reminds me of a bis/chest guy who at one of our house parties at the end of the year was trying to show off on my pullup bar in the house in front of a bunch of girls.

He was fairly embarrassed when I did 300% of his pullups and stopped not from fatigue, but from nausea due to alcohol


----------



## barbell boy (Aug 19, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Personally I've never seen anyone in a gym make fun of somebody because f a weight they were moving, and if I did you had better believe I'd tell them to fuck right off and get out. This is about self improvement not prickism.



Yea agreed i would never make fun of someone for getting in the gym and giving it a go and someone who has enough guts to use a much lighter weight compared to everyone else.  I have a lot more respect for someone who benches 60kg(135 pound) with great form for 5 reps than for someone who uses double that weight and half the ROM for half the reps.


----------



## asicx (Aug 20, 2007)

(Theoretically speaking...)

If I am ever forced to work out in a gym with this fudge packer, I would drop kick him in the face.

YouTube - Frank Yang - Reactive Squats

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!


----------



## Plateau_Max (Aug 20, 2007)

Seems like every thread I'm in has a damn YouTube link or embedded video... which is making the site blocker we have here REALLY annoying.  

There's this one guy in the gym that goes there literally every damn day.  I see him no matter what days I go.  He never does cardio and spends half his time there BSing and joking around with people.  I garauntee you when he goes home after 3 hours he feels real proud of himself regardless of the fact that he didn't hardly break a sweat, and he spent at least 2 of his 3 hours standing around talking.  Did I mention he's huge, but also a fatass with no definition?  I don't know what he does with all his time but he's got a big back, scrawny forearms, and his biceps are as big as mine (he probably outweighs me by 80lbs).

There's a difference between people not knowing what they're doing but they are going because they're trying to make some sort of difference... and people who just don't take it seriously and are basically just disctracting everyone else.


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 20, 2007)

asicx said:


> (Theoretically speaking...)
> 
> If I am ever forced to work out in a gym with this fudge packer, I would drop kick him in the face.
> 
> ...



   is that guy serious?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 20, 2007)

asicx said:


> (Theoretically speaking...)
> 
> If I am ever forced to work out in a gym with this fudge packer, I would drop kick him in the face.
> 
> ...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


>



ECCENTRIC CONCENTRIC


----------



## KelJu (Aug 20, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> ECCENTRIC CONCENTRIC



Lawl! That dude is retarded.


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2007)

ab2al2 said:


> wow, this post is really negative.  no wonder so many people are too insecure to go to the gym.  I just try to focus on what I'm doing when I hit the weights....



I don't act negative to anyone in the gym, except when they are complete douchebags. You misunderstand, alot of people retain no common courtesy in the gym and are extremely unrespectful. They are the reasons people don't go to the gym, not us.


----------



## fufu (Aug 20, 2007)

asicx said:


> (Theoretically speaking...)
> 
> If I am ever forced to work out in a gym with this fudge packer, I would drop kick him in the face.
> 
> ...



ROFL


----------



## vortrit (Aug 20, 2007)

Mostly just me today...


----------



## katt (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like that guy in the video was going to have some major case of whiplash....


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 20, 2007)

Whats with the head movement????


Ah anyhow, I saw a cat on the bench today that just baffled me. I actually stopped my set as I thought he was in trouble, then realized this is just how he benches.

The negative is fine, but on the way up he lifts himself off the bench arching is back so severely that his balls are practicly at bar level. He was benching 225 if I recall correctly. Shoulders to bends of his knees were off the bench. Is there a new technique I'm not aware of or something???


----------



## katt (Aug 20, 2007)

Was he doing a powerlifting thing?


----------



## Just because (Aug 21, 2007)

The 70 year old men that casually strolls around the locker room bare ass naked with a towel around his neck without a care in the world.i wouldnt say i dislike this person,i just wonder why they carry around a towel if there not going to use it....


----------



## tallcall (Aug 22, 2007)

Just because said:


> The 70 year old men that casually strolls around the locker room bare ass naked with a towel around his neck without a care in the world.i wouldnt say i dislike this person,i just wonder why they carry around a towel if there not going to use it....



Hmm 70 year old men walking naked around 19 year old guys (probably also nearly naked), sounds kind of pedophile-ish to me. Maybe they just like you.


----------



## r00kie (Aug 22, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Hmm 70 year old men walking naked around 19 year old guys (probably also nearly naked), sounds kind of pedophile-ish to me. Maybe they just like you.


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 22, 2007)

katt said:


> Was he doing a powerlifting thing?



Not that I'm aware of, it looked more like struggling to get the bar up with that weight. He was working out with another guy that was doing 135lb, not a problem with that weight at least the guy knows where he is at. Anyhow, the back archer was playing trainer to his friend. I saw them yesterday and judged by his curling procedure I'll go on record as saying he's a whackjob.


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 22, 2007)

Just because said:


> The 70 year old men that casually strolls around the locker room bare ass naked with a towel around his neck without a care in the world.i wouldnt say i dislike this person,i just wonder why they carry around a towel if there not going to use it....



The towel is just their piece of flare, much like high heels for a pron starlette. Its all about accessorizing, don't you know. One day when your 70, you will see the way.


----------



## Just because (Aug 22, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> The towel is just their piece of flare, much like high heels for a pron starlette. Its all about accessorizing, don't you know. One day when your 70, you will see the way.



haha i think i will. u ever seen little miss sunshine? ill be the old guy that snorts heroin walking around naked with a towel around my neck for no reason other than the fact that im old.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 22, 2007)

actually  I recall a similar thread way back in January. I think it spanned 30 pages. Whats crazy is that most of these stories mesh with those stories...how is it that same retards romp the earth?


----------



## AJ_Moore (Aug 22, 2007)

asicx said:


> (Theoretically speaking...)
> 
> If I am ever forced to work out in a gym with this fudge packer, I would drop kick him in the face.
> 
> ...



The guy in the video must be an ass-clown. Someone needs to talk to him at some point he's going to break something. probably a tendon or something.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 22, 2007)

nah I'd rather see him do it.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 22, 2007)

there's a guy who gets on the treadmill and air punches the front of himself. As he does this: he a) sings the themes from the rocky movies-and
 I do mean all of the songs and b) sings Roxanne by the Police, all while punching the air and running at a pace and incline that is way too much for this dickhead. 
This happens every time he gets on and you can hear a recurring echo by the sound "oh god, he's here again".


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> how is it that same retards romp the earth?



Because they're everywhere.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 22, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> actually  I recall a similar thread way back in January. I think it spanned 30 pages. Whats crazy is that most of these stories mesh with those stories...how is it that same retards romp the earth?



This is why I think cloning is a very bad idea


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 22, 2007)

Just because said:


> haha i think i will. u ever seen little miss sunshine? ill be the old guy that snorts heroin walking around naked with a towel around my neck for no reason other than the fact that im old.




No that and Borat are on my blockbuster list though.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2007)

vortrit said:


> doing barbell curls with the bench bar with there legs spread over the bench.


do you mean straddling the bench? I've done that if I am SS bchest and bis. (there is more than one bench, not busy in there...)
Now...if it is busy in the gym...I'll do my chest, then go to the next exercise.


----------



## barbell boy (Aug 25, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> The towel is just their piece of flare, much like high heels for a pron starlette. Its all about accessorizing, don't you know. One day when your 70, you will see the way.


----------



## zl214 (Sep 10, 2007)

this guy in my gym,

he is wearing a t-shirt that says "a huge penis" in japanese.


----------



## cutter07 (Sep 12, 2007)

barbell boy said:


> 2. The 50kg(110 pound) kids who were standing near the leg press machine whilst i was about to do another set, i tapped him on the leg and said "just watch out for the machine when the bar with the weights on it comes down" because it would have taken him out cos there was 160kg (350 pounds) on it.  He looks at me with a look of disgust and confusion like i just killed and ate his dog.



I was that kid once. Only difference was 350 was my warm up. 

I find it funny you blast the guy in point one then basically do the same thing in point 2. This post is flame bait at best, egotistical ramblings on stereotypes at worst.


----------



## DanK (Sep 13, 2007)

zl214 said:


> this guy in my gym,
> 
> he is wearing a t-shirt that says "a huge penis" in japanese.



Would his name happen to be Quinton "Rampage" Jackson?


----------



## stvmcd (Sep 13, 2007)

How about the guy woh is about 5'6" and pretty bulky, in fact MUCH bulkier than 6 weeks ago, if you know what I mean.  He's very loud and aggressive in his routine. Especially when doing seated dumbbell shoulder presses and after the last yell filled press, drops the weights hard and jumps up and boxes, (and beats the crap out of), the back of the upright bench he was sitting on.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 13, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> do you mean straddling the bench? I've done that if I am SS bchest and bis. (there is more than one bench, not busy in there...)
> Now...if it is busy in the gym...I'll do my chest, then go to the next exercise.



No, there is only one flat bench.

There are about 3 stands to put bars on to do curls.

I guess I just didn't get it.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 13, 2007)

ok i have one. one of my better friends is lifting with a couple of crushed bones in his right hand how dumb is that


----------



## JonnyStead (Sep 15, 2007)

I think that may be the dumbest thing in the world - I should think there is someone out there still lifting despite the fact they've just had spinal surgery or summit...

You know this thread has been looked at over 1600 times! either we REALLY like reading about these guys or there is A LOT of them! lol


----------



## DanK (Sep 15, 2007)

The original Gym Idiot Sightings 2007 thread for those who somehow missed it (with about 16K views and almost 500 posts).


----------



## Smoo_lord (Sep 16, 2007)

Well this is not really a gym thing, as I work out at home but...

MY FUCKING NEIGHBOUR!!!

I have no room inside for my squat rack and bench etc, so I do it all outside. My neighbour and his kids just stare at me the whole time im doing stuff. I have music pretty loud so i cant hear if they say anything, but It's slightly off-putting having a wierdo watch your every rep and set. Lol he probably records my progress better than I do.


----------



## JonnyStead (Sep 18, 2007)

Is it possible he's making his presence felt due to the loud music or are you using headphones?


----------



## DanK (Sep 18, 2007)

Maybe he's hoping for you to invite him over to work in or hoping you'd give him a pep talk to get him into the gym. Maybe you need to figure out this dudes work schedule so you know when he won't be around to stare at you while you workout.


----------

